# Shameless advertising



## Damrod (Mar 6, 2006)

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=269245

Just wanted to bring that to the attention of the mods/admins


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 6, 2006)

there's an influx of these today.  there was 2 for nokias, and another selling russian women.  

(why do they never sell women from stockport?  something wrong with them?)


----------



## bbloke (Mar 7, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> (why do they never sell women from stockport?  something wrong with them?)


Ah, maybe you just need to look in different places.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 7, 2006)

stockport, perhaps?


----------



## symphonix (Mar 7, 2006)

Spam always makes me wonder ... does it *ever* work? Do people honestly come to a site like this, read the message and say "oh, gee, I did need help with setting up an Airport network, but now that you mention it, I would much rather order a Russian bride from an anonymous website. Where do I pop in my credit card number?".

I can't understand how these people expect to get away with it. It takes time to track them, but everything on the Internet is traceable. Previous spam convictions in the USA and Asia have often incurred 20 year sentences.


----------



## adambyte (Mar 7, 2006)

... Actually, that's how I found this site. I was looking for a Russian bride, but instead ended up finding an invaluable site full of knowledgable people regarding anything Mac.


----------



## easterhay (Apr 1, 2006)

I think the whole Stockport issue warrants further investigation. I mean, really, what have Russia and it's bounty of fit, available women got that Stockport Metropolitan Borough can't match?
Answers here: http://www.stockport.gov.uk/


----------

